# Wago DP Koppler 750... GSD/FW (S7-3002DP)



## Otto (8 April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage zu den GSD Dateien der Wago Koppler. Bei der Installation der GSD Dateien gibt es die Auswahl zwischen Standard und Professional,
wo liegen die Unterschiede? Die GSD Dateien gibt es auch für verschiedene Firmwarestände, woher erfahre ich welche ich benötiege?

Gruß Otto


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 April 2010)

Hallo Otto,

der Firmwarestand ist in der Nummer auf dem kleinen Deckel an der Front des Kopplers enthalten. Bei der Professional-Version hat man mehr Möglichkeiten bei der Konfiguration, konkrete Einzelheiten dazu weiß ich in dem Falle leider auch nicht. In der Regel sollte die Standard-Version ausreichen.

Eine Stolperfalle gibt es, zumindest wenn man die GSD'n über den normalen Step7-Weg in der HW-Konfig installiert. Wenn man das Installationstool von Wago verwendet, wird dies eventuell berücksichtigt. Und zwar muß man darauf achten dass der Parameter "Process Data Representation" auf das Motorola-Format gesetzt ist, siehe Abbildung.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## IFATD (9 April 2010)

Nummerncode:

19 Kalenderwoche
02 Jahr
03 Softwareversion
04 Hardwareversion
03 Firmwareloaderversion
--
B 06 06 06 Interne Nummer


----------

